# little Clay tubes



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hey guys, I haven't been frequenting as much, Life's been crazier than three ducks in a man costume. But I got set up indoors for the winter. the targets are closer and smaller than what I'm used to, but it's a lot of fun to have a nice catch box indoors.

About 25ft with my favorite Catty, a Maple natural by Brooks, and a wicked fat pouch by Leon13.. the band slip was my own fault, as I recycled a torn band tie.

These Clay targets are great, and take a few hits before going out for good. I'll definitely be stocking up..






THANKS LEON13 AND BROOKS.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Excellent winter adaptation! Hey, if it's fun, do it! And by Spring you'll have practiced all winter for some nice shooting when the snow melts.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Those are airgun targets that they use in carnivals around here in the shooting gallery. Makes for fun shooting for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep it fun !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice set up!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like a fun time

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing and yes the clay targets are one of my favorites to
Great video thanks 
Cheers and HoHoHo


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Need more Hos..! Thanks Fabian..i had a blast shooting at them. As soon as I shut off the cam i blasted off the remains in just a few quick shots. Felt great, but then sad.. thats camera karma I think ..


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Nice ¡¡¡


----------

